# Best Hyatt to buy with changes coming



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 14, 2017)

My sister is looking to buy into either Hyatt or I am thinking Vistanna. They will mainly use it to try different places but live in the Boston area so she is thinking Florida or even Sedona as we own there. I am not sure if Hyatt is likely to do ROFR in Florida right now so am wondering if Sedona is a better deal. The other option is to buy Vistanna mandatory resort. We haven't jumped yet but are considering Vistanna as well. Thought I would check with folks here first before I advise her


----------



## lizap (Jun 14, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> My sister is looking to buy into either Hyatt or I am thinking Vistanna. They will mainly use it to try different places but live in the Boston area so she is thinking Florida or even Sedona as we own there. I am not sure if Hyatt is likely to do ROFR in Florida right now so am wondering if Sedona is a better deal. The other option is to buy Vistanna mandatory resort. We haven't jumped yet but are considering Vistanna as well. Thought I would check with folks here first before I advise her



Love our Hyatt, Westin combination.  I would wait to buy Hyatt until PPP details are officially announced.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 14, 2017)

lizap said:


> Love our Hyatt, Westin combination.  I would wait to buy Hyatt until PPP details are officially announced.


Thank you. I would have encouraged Hyatt a yr ago but don't want any regrets.


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Thank you. I would have encouraged Hyatt a yr ago but don't want any regrets.


I just bought 2 Hyatt deeded weeks/units and an EOY Hyatt week/unit to use as our fixed vacation destinations, primarily due to their top tier quality and location (within driving distance).  We have very little intention in trading.  And I'm waiting to hear whether another week passes Hyatt's ROFR...  Hyatt pricing seems very reasonable right now, probably due to the upcoming "points" system.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 15, 2017)

I see little downside in buying a fixed week at Hyatt, even if ROFR is exercised. Yes, it's a hassle if it happens, but as Kal has pointed out in other discussions, Hyatt's use if ROFR seems to be hit and miss. Owning fixed weeks in prime locations is a no-brainer.

I also like your idea of a mandatory Vistana. The only thing to think about is that ongoing MF's in the Vistana system are typically higher than most Hyatt properties.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 15, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> I see little downside in buying a fixed week at Hyatt, even if ROFR is exercised. Yes, it's a hassle if it happens, but as Kal has pointed out in other discussions, Hyatt's use if ROFR seems to be hit and miss. Owning fixed weeks in prime locations is a no-brainer.
> 
> I also like your idea of a mandatory Vistana. The only thing to think about is that ongoing MF's in the Vistana system are typically higher than most Hyatt properties.


Thank you. I would most like for them to get Hyatt as we own 2 weeks and it would be great for family reunions. We are in Pinon Pointe with them next week. Does anyone know if they are introducing the PPP there during owners updates or are they still selling weeks there?


----------



## Sapper (Jun 16, 2017)

Based on what I have read in the other thread, they are hocking the points program now. Wouldn't you rather help them buy resale though?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 16, 2017)

Sapper said:


> Based on what I have read in the other thread, they are hocking the points program now. Wouldn't you rather help them buy resale though?


Absolutely was just hoping to get clarity but probably will not give us new info


----------



## Kal (Jun 16, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Absolutely was just hoping to get clarity but probably will not give us new info


Clarity might very well cast huge questions on the entire program.  The hucksters are playing up the Points Program and confusing it with the legacy program.  I would start at the price (e.g. $48K) of the Points Program, then if any interest, advance a step to evaluate the benefits.  If the price is a deal killer, why waste any time with all the fluff.


----------



## Binspira (Jun 17, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> I just bought 2 Hyatt deeded weeks/units and an EOY Hyatt week/unit to use as our fixed vacation destinations, primarily due to their top tier quality and location (within driving distance).  We have very little intention in trading.  And I'm waiting to hear whether another week passes Hyatt's ROFR...  Hyatt pricing seems very reasonable right now, probably due to the upcoming "points" system.



Can you share here or PM me regarding the 2 Hyatt deeded weeks that you purchased? Would like to get an idea of what a good value is for this and you are very knowledgeable on their system. thanks, Binspira


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Binspira said:


> Can you share here or PM me regarding the 2 Hyatt deeded weeks that you purchased? Would like to get an idea of what a good value is for this and you are very knowledgeable on their system. thanks, Binspira


We purchased 2 x 2000 point weeks at HWOR (San Antonio, June weeks), one for $7000 and one for $6900.  Also an EOY 1400 point week at HWOR (April Week) for $200.


----------



## bradfordHI (Jun 20, 2017)

What your MF for the Hyatt in Texas


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 20, 2017)

Is there a list of MFs for Hyatt? I know Vistana has a link for that. I'm also curious about fees at Coconut Plantation for 2000 pts. Does anyone have that info?


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 20, 2017)

bradfordHI said:


> What your MF for the Hyatt in Texas


We pay $1256/year which gets a 2/2L week 23 and $1256/year which gets us a 2/2 week 22.  These are both 2000 point weeks.


----------



## LurkerBee (Jun 20, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Is there a list of MFs for Hyatt? I know Vistana has a link for that. I'm also curious about fees at Coconut Plantation for 2000 pts. Does anyone have that info?


$1547


----------

